# Major Taylor / Messenger Frame



## daveIT (Mar 12, 2004)

Anyone know the retail on a Major Taylor track bike in the US? Also, wasn't a Messenger fixed gear frame coming out? Thanks.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

They named a bike after Major Taylor? I assume it's a shaft drive.


----------



## 97 Teran (Feb 17, 2004)

*Did they actually name it after him?*

Here are the specs on the track bike they have on their site:
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/04/cusa/model-4PRT.html

Mostly D/A, but they skimped on the stem and BB... and saddle, why do they bother fitting mid- and upper level bikes with saddles? Can't we treat them the same as pedals- not included due to compatibility/preference issues? Drop $20 off the price and get rid of that Pave...


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

the major taylor is about $1400. sweet deal.


----------

